# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم السعودية Tasi والسوق الموازية – نمو  الجمعية الاردنية للمحللين الفنيين  هذا القسم برعاية      الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## اقتصادكم

* جدول المحاضرات ومواضيعها في jtas*    · اليوم الأول: o تعريف ومقدمة عامة عن التحليل الفني.  o الفرق بين التحليل الفني والتحليل الأساسي. o كيفية التعامل مع اللوحات البيانية Charts وأنواعها واستخداماتها المختلفة.  o تحديد الاتجاهات المتوقعة للأسعار  Trends andTrendlines. o حجم التداول Volume واستعماله في توقيت عمليات البيع والشراء.  · اليوم الثاني: o تحديد مواقع الدعم والمقاومة للأسعار ضمن أي مجال زمني Support & Resistance Levels.  o قراءة التشكيلات البيانية للأسعار Price Patterns,Reversal and Continuation Patterns. o استخدام المعدلات المتحركة Moving Averages.  اليوم الثالث:o  مقدمة في استخدام المؤشرات الإحصائية للأسعار واستخداماتها Price Indicators o       استخدام مؤشر معدل التغيير Rate of Change Indicator o       استخدام مؤشر القوى النسبية Relative Strength Index .  o       تحديد الاتجاهات المتوقعة للأسعار بواسطة MACD o       استخدام مؤشر ستوكاستيك Stochastic.   ·        اليوم الرابع: o       أساليب إدارة المتاجرة والتعامل مع المخاطرة.   الموقع الالكتروني  للجمعية الاردنية للمحلليين  الفنيين www.jtas-jordan.com

----------


## عياد

> * جدول المحاضرات ومواضيعها في jtas*    · اليوم الأول: o تعريف ومقدمة عامة عن التحليل الفني.  o الفرق بين التحليل الفني والتحليل الأساسي. o كيفية التعامل مع اللوحات البيانية Charts وأنواعها واستخداماتها المختلفة.  o تحديد الاتجاهات المتوقعة للأسعار  Trends andTrendlines. o حجم التداول Volume واستعماله في توقيت عمليات البيع والشراء.  · اليوم الثاني: o تحديد مواقع الدعم والمقاومة للأسعار ضمن أي مجال زمني Support & Resistance Levels.  o قراءة التشكيلات البيانية للأسعار Price Patterns,Reversal and Continuation Patterns. o استخدام المعدلات المتحركة Moving Averages.  اليوم الثالث:o مقدمة في استخدام المؤشرات الإحصائية للأسعار واستخداماتها Price Indicators o استخدام مؤشر معدل التغيير Rate of Change Indicator o استخدام مؤشر القوى النسبية Relative Strength Index .  o تحديد الاتجاهات المتوقعة للأسعار بواسطة MACD o استخدام مؤشر ستوكاستيك Stochastic.   · اليوم الرابع: o أساليب إدارة المتاجرة والتعامل مع المخاطرة.   الموقع الالكتروني للجمعية الاردنية للمحلليين الفنيين www.jtas-jordan.com

 اهلا بك اخي العزيز ادارة المنتدى ترحب بك عضوا معنا وترحب بجمعية المحللين الفنيين وشيء جميل ان تكون هناك في الاردن الشقيقة جمعية بهذا الشكل لتصبح على غرار الجمعية المصرية للتحليل الفني ESTA وبالتالي يكون في العالم العربي جمعيتين مرخصتين دوليا . لكن التنسيق في مجال الدعاية لهذه الجمعية يتم عن طريق ادارة المنتدى حيث ان قوانين المنتدى ترفض وضع دعاية بهذا الشكل .  تحياتي لك

----------

